# Compaq 4110 KVM Switch



## twheeler64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone know how to reset the root password on a Compaq 4110 8-port KVM switch? I got it used at a surplus sale and it has a password on it. The seller isn't available to ask. :upset:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

View attachment 6140


Attached is the manual for the switch, I think I have the correct one, so check it out I assume it will tell how to reset it in there.

Rick


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Ops, I couldn't get that to attach right so go here http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?threadId=960294


----------



## twheeler64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you for the manual. Unfortunately, it doesn't help me. I can't get into the system at all to change the password and the manual doesn't cover resetting factory defaults. Any other ideas?


----------

